# French Municipal Campsites



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Does anyone know if there is a CD/DVD of all the French municipal campsites? 
I know there are very good sites/programs on line but it isn't always possible to get on line in France is it?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Is a book any good? This one boasts that 'without exception' it lists every campsite in France, so presumably has all the municipals as well (?)....

http://www.campingfrance.com/UK/Guidebooks/Guidebooks/The-guide-of-all-the-camp-sites-in-France

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Le-guide-officiel-camping-caravaning/dp/2358390240

Pete


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I seem to remember that some time ago a member found a download for this, unfortunately I have had to change computers and lost some of the files, that was included I think. perhaps a search in the dungeon of MHF.   

cabby

edit. I have found it and hopefully Zebbedee wont mind.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

I can confirm that the second link given by Pete is an excellent resource listing over 10,000 sites which include Municipals and Stopovers.


In French but easy to fathom and with useful maps


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes Telbell, but the OP wants it on his comp. either as a CD or DVD, but in the format of Excel he could use of it on his comp. Plus a downloaded map of the districts.

cabby


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

cabby said:


> Yes Telbell, but the OP wants it on his comp. either as a CD or DVD, but in the format of Excel he could use of it on his comp. Plus a downloaded map of the districts.
> 
> cabby


Thanks cabby-aware of that but just referring to Pete's recommendations above. :wink:

Regards


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Somewhere on MHF there is a link to loads of really useful sites abut French sites, that was put together by Autostratus (I think) several years ago and she has updated it frequently.

If I could find it then I might be able to suggest that the contents of one of the links could be downloaded to a USB stick......

but as I cannot locate it, I cannot recommend such a thing.......

but I am sure someone, somewhere knows where it is........

it's just not me.......

Typical, isn't it.......

you give up and post the message above and THEN find it........

thanks Autostratus for your hard work......

have a look through this link;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-38368.html#38368

The database below in particular is very good...... but I have not tried downloading the content.....

http://www.camping-municipal.org/index.htm

Dave


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

Does this help?

Enjoy

Ron


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Penguin
That is exactly what I want as we tend to match the campsites to the map as we are driving but unfortunately you have to be online to use this site hence CD or DVD.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I have sent an e-mail to the organisers of that database asking if it is possible to buy a CD / DVD /USB version.....

I will let you know if there is a response.

Dave


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

I've started a new thread which may be of interest if it generates some answers

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1426967.html#1426967

Malcolm


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Here are some relevant e-books on the Amazon website that might help:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb...as=digital-text&field-keywords=france+camping

Note that if you don't have a Kindle you can still read these on your PC using the free downloadable Kindle software here:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/feature.html?ie=UTF8&docId=1000423913

In fact, even if you have a Kindle using the PC version is probably better as it's in full colour


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Penquin said:


> I have sent an e-mail to the organisers of that database asking if it is possible to buy a CD / DVD /USB version.....
> 
> I will let you know if there is a response.
> 
> Dave


Thanks for that Penguin, fingers crossed.
Gary


----------

